# Weight



## Rabbiteer (Dec 25, 2008)

Having seen the solid quality woodwork and speced a few extras I was not surprised to find my Destiny rather heavy.
There was no way we could live within a 3,300Kg maximum weight. Fortunately prebriefed it is very simple paperwork through SvTech to get it raised to 3,500Kg. We still have to be careful not to overload the front axle.

Van has been a dream, though we did have to go to the local Ebspatcher agent to get the Diesel heater fixed under warranty. 
It only worked when the temperature was above 5'C!! He had to have the van overnight when there was a frost and go in to work early. Only then could he identify the probem. Fixed at once free without quibble when all these coincided.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And what WAS the problem?

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Rabiteer, you are right about SV Tech. We called with them yesterday and got an extra 250kg on our back axles. We where not over weight before but the extra will give peace of mind, Alan.


----------



## Rabbiteer (Dec 25, 2008)

*Diesel heater fixed under warranty.*

Sorry Dave no detail but he said it was a faulty 'control board'. A simple unplug and replace job. 
Must be reasonably rare, I asked the chap on the Esbacher stand at the NEC show and he was baffled. The agent replaced the controller on the wall 'on spec' first and it didnt help.

Cheers 
Robin


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Dry joint in the soldering on the board perhaps. Companies have had to change a few flow soldering techniques since the use of lead free solder was enforced when lead was banned. Xbox suffers similar problems.

C.


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi maybe a bit late reading your message but was surprised about destiny being only 3300kg, we have ordered one for next year but were under the impression it was 3500kg as the brochure states 2850kg leaving allowance for personal items etc. of 650kg, which lead us to believe it must be 3500kg, but no mention of this! have emailed timberland but without reply perhaps they are busy at show, can anyone out there answer this question about overal weight? Thanks


----------



## Rabbiteer (Dec 25, 2008)

Swallow my advice, what ever anybody says, is check it is correctly plated when you pick it up. I had a long check list when I took delivery but this wasn't on it. I think I was under the impression that the LWB ducato came with a 3,500Kg factory plate but mine didn't. I think in some european countries the tax class change is at 3,300 or 3,400Kg 
My fault, very quick and easy to fix, but an important detail. 
You should have a session at Limber Road when you make a final choice of colours just before they build it. We found this, and the staff, jolly helpful to iron out any final wrinkles as anybody needed to sort out details is close to hand.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

The LWB Maxi Ducato comes with 3500kgs as standard. Some Timberland models are on the Maxi - or at least some at the NEC were!

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*weight*

Thanks so much for answers, i will check the plate when we collect, will have to contact timberland again have had no reply to my emails or text which is unusual but guess they are extra busy. Thanks again.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: weight*



swallow said:


> Thanks so much for answers, i will check the plate when we collect, will have to contact timberland again have had no reply to my emails or text which is unusual but guess they are extra busy. Thanks again.


That's not a reason for not replying

Derek


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Derek

Lee at Timberland has replied van has been ordered as a 3500kg but will check plate/paperwork on delivery thanks to all for info/replies.

Regards

Swallow


----------

